# [SOLVED] Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???



## geno368

I have Office 2007 Standard and when I had Office 2003 it had voice recognition ability..I have been told it is now a Windows file you can add. Anyone got a clue??Thanks..:4-dontkno


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Speech recognition is installed in all Office 2007 programs when you either use the feature in Microsoft Word 2007 for the first time (if you had opted for a standard/default installation at the time of your Office install), or by doing a custom installation.

Recommended resources: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/results.aspx?qu=speech+recognition
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826207/en-us


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Thanks for your reply, but the link you supplied explains clearly that Office 2007 does not support speech recognition...it only supports text to speech unlike Office 2003....Am I missing something??


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

As far as I know, Office 2007 does support voice recognition. Check out e.g. 2007 Microsoft Office release system requirements; under all Office 2007 suites one can read:


> Speech recognition functionality requires a close-talk microphone and audio output device.


However, it is the Language Bar/Speech Recognition (which was included in Office 2003) the one that got removed from Office 2007 - because it is now a part of the Vista OS. So, if one is running XP SP2, a _CLEAN _installation of Office 2007 will _NOT _have the speech recognition capability.

If Office 2007 was installed on a machine that previously had Office 2003, the Language bar option should already be available either by right clicking on the task bar and selecting Toolbars > Language bar, or by going to Control panel > Regional and language options > Languages > Details > selecting Language bar under the preferences section > check the settings that are appropriate for the user.

If Office 2007 is installed as a clean install on a machine running XP SP2, follow the steps below to work this into Office:
o Install Office 2003 by selecting custom install.
o Uncheck all office products and check advanced customization of applications.
o Under Office tools select Language settings tool to run from My Computer.
o Perform the installation.
o To activate the language bar right click on the task bar and select Toolbars > Language bar, or go to Control panel > Regional and language options > Languages > Details > selecting Language bar under the preferences section > check the settings that are appropriate for the user.


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Thank you again, Zazula for you help. I do have the language bar and even went back to adjust my microphone sensativity. Where in Word 2007 can you select it? Geno


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

You mean you cannot control speech recognition from the Language bar?


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

I don't have that language bar you are showing...I only have a box at the top of my desktop that says "English" and when I right click on the settings, the only option is what language I want to use...


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

As I wrote on my post #4 above, to activate the language bar you have to right click on the task bar and select *Toolbars > Language bar*, or go to *Control panel > Regional and Language Options > Languages > Details > *hit the *Language Bar* button under the *Preferences* section > check the settings that are appropriate for you. Make sure you have BOTH "Show the Language bar on the desktop" AND "Show additional Language bar icons in the taskbar" boxes CHECKED. Moreover, in the *Advanced* tab, make sure the "Turn off advanced text services" box is NOT checked.


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

I followed your instruction perfectly and did it both ways...obviously, I don't have the necessary file or whatever I need....When I click on show language bar I get only what I decribed earlier...there is nothing at the bottom of Word screen that has the EN box you show...


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Well, actually that EN is not part of Word or any program, but simply the Language bar showing on my taskbar; this goes to EL when I switch my input language to Greek, and it becomes RU when I switch to Russian. If you drag that box that says "English" from the top of your desktop on your taskbar, you are to see the very same thing.


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

What I am trying to tell you is that I cannot get the options box you show in post #6


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Have you attempted re-installing this part of Office 2003 (i.e. insert the Office 2003 setup disk and under Office tools select Language settings tool to run from My Computer - this should repair it since it is already installed) and see if that does the desired trick?

Come to think about it, Office 2003 should be appearing in 'Add or Remove Programs'; if not, then this feature is not installed and you will have to follow the second method mentioned in my post #4 above. However, if that's the case, I'd advice uninstalling Office 2007 first, and then installing this Office 2003 feature, followed by Office 2007 in the end.


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Hi, again...I followed your instructions and when I open a new Word doc, where can I access the speech recognition from the screen?


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

Do you now have the additional Language Bar settings?


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

no, it looks the same as before...I may have to redo


----------



## mistikal

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

What about voice recognition in Office 2007 using Windows Vista? I can't find how to get it to work. I have Windows Vista Home. Thanks.


----------



## geno368

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*

great help, Zazula...after the redo it worked...


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Voice recognition in Office 2007 and XP ???*



mistikal said:


> What about voice recognition in Office 2007 using Windows Vista? I can't find how to get it to work. I have Windows Vista Home. Thanks.


Sorry, I don't have Vista to check it out; but can you open the "Speech Recognition Options" item in your Control Panel?



geno368 said:


> great help, Zazula...after the redo it worked...


Glad to hear this - cheers! :smile:


----------

